
API for Get Scientists? - altergo
I tried to search for more than 2 hours some API where I can get the list of the most recognizable scientists throughout history, but I only found breeds of cats, comics and anime, do you know any API that does that? I find it weird that I can&#x27;t easily find this API
======
drewbug
[https://pantheon.world/explore/rankings?show=people&occupati...](https://pantheon.world/explore/rankings?show=people&occupation=MATHEMATICIAN,BIOLOGIST,PHYSICIST,PHYSICIAN,INVENTOR,ASTRONOMER,CHEMIST,ECONOMIST,ENGINEER,COMPUTER%20SCIENTIST,PSYCHOLOGIST,ARCHAEOLOGIST,ANTHROPOLOGIST,GEOGRAPHER,GEOLOGIST,SOCIOLOGIST,POLITICAL%20SCIENTIST,STATISTICIAN)

~~~
altergo
Ohhhhhhhhh, thanks!!! I going to spread this API

------
Hackbraten
Wikidata has a query service, which you may find useful:

[https://wikidata.org/wiki/Special:MyLanguage/Wikidata:SPARQL...](https://wikidata.org/wiki/Special:MyLanguage/Wikidata:SPARQL_query_service/queries/examples)

